Ask HN: Does your job require commenting code? Why or why not? - a_lifters_life
======
dr0w
I work at a major mobile gaming company and we don't have any company wide
policy on commenting code. A lot of my code tends to be proof-of-concept or
rapid prototyping stuff and I work with at most 1-3 other engineers. In these
projects I rarely comment. However, when I end up working on large scale
codebases, I comment the more obscure parts of my programs for maintainability
(most people here do the same) - its more courtesy to your future self and
colleagues than an imposed requirement. I think the choice really boils down
to maximizing your coding efficiency while still ensuring some maintainability
into the future, especially when the code will be maintained well into the
future by lots of people.

